# Solved: COMMAND PROMPT - Easy way of browsing Windows



## Chol (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Windows Users
I like using command prompt because I think is an easy way of opening up anything I want to. I would like to let you know this link for Windows command prompt if you havent been through before.
http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-403-command-prompts-for-windows
I think you will like it.
...................................................................................


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Please post only problems and solutions in this forum. If you have advice, use the Tips and Tricks forum. Thank you. I will move this there.


----------



## Chol (Apr 2, 2009)

I am one of those who accept the End User License Agreement of the software without reading it.
Sorry about that, I always been lazy to read the term and condition of posting on this website.

you can move it to appropraite site and show me the link.


----------

